# What's up with Burton's odd binding size chart?



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I cant explain why but I can tell you that you dont want the large.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

They overlap So a Burton size 10 boot fits in medium or large bindings. 

Take your boot to a shop. Get medium unless large is needed or unless you are still growing.


----------



## tomcat4000 (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh.. seems like what I thought. So according to that a 10.5 should fit no problem in a Medium. Then, I asked an online seller and he said medium will be too small. Meh.


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes, the medium should work. To test it, put your boot in the binding and extend the gas pedal of the binding all the way out. It's ok for the boot to extend past the gas pedal, as long as the curve of the boot matches the curve of the gas pedal and there is no gap in between. If there is a gap, you might need the large bindings.


----------



## tomcat4000 (Dec 19, 2014)

I see. I actually haven't been to the store to try it out first... not sure I will either, since I order everything online. Perhaps someone with a similar boot and Burton binding will be able to testify of the size required. Thanks so far for the helpful comments.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I used my size 10 32 Lashed in size Medium Burton Cartel bindings last year without any issues. You just have to adjust the "gas pedal" by moving it out a bit to accommodate the longer length. Then just adjust the toe and heel strap length so that it fits properly on your boot and you should be all set. I'd definitely go with the mediums...you'll be fine!


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

You can get a 10.5 in a med binder from burton but everything will be maxed out and you won’t have a lot of ladder left to grab. Plus 32’s are a bit bigger them most boots like everyone else says take them to a shop see what fit well.


----------



## tomcat4000 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sounds good, although I'm 10.5. Will there be enough slack for this slightly bigger size?


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't speak to making a size 10.5 Lashed boot work since I have 10's. I don't think a half a size is going to make that much of a difference though. Like other suggest...either take them in to a shop and try them out or roll the dice and return your online order if they don't work out. I didn't have to extend the "gas pedal" all the way out, so you should still have room and I didn't have the toe / heel straps on the last hole either. 

BTW, which Burton Bindings were you going to pair with the Lashed?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Burton sizing is based on burton boots which have 'shrinkage tech', makes the boots a bit smaller vs normal boots for same sizing. So you can't be sure that a 10.5 non burton boot will fit a medium, need to check.


----------



## tomcat4000 (Dec 19, 2014)

I was thinking on getting a 2014 Mission. Found them for 140$. Truth be told, I'm really confused when it comes to binding. I don't have a board yet so I know whichever binding I pick, it should be compatible with the standard 3/4-bolt setup, have a nice flex of around 6, padded ratchets and perhaps canted soles. Hmm.. I was thinking on picking up bindings from a more niche kind of brand, like Flux or NOW. Each brand has a gazillion of options all look very confusing. I'm not into entry-level stuff. I wanna go intermediate so the gear lasts longer before it has to be replaced.


----------

